# Personenschutzzuhaltung Ansteuerung Magnet Euchner MGB



## marscho (27 Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin aktuell intern bei uns ein wenig am Diskutieren, ob der Entriegelungsmagnet einer Personenschutzzuhaltung über einen Sicherheitsausgang angesprochen werden sollte.

Anmerkung: Ich gehe dabei davon aus, dass eine Personenschutzzuhaltung (Ruhestromprinzip) notwendig ist. Das heißt, den Fall, dass sie verwendet wird, aber eigentlich auch Prozessschutz ausreichend wäre, klammere ich explizit mal aus.

Gemäß 14119, 8.4:

"Bei der Entsperrung der Zuhaltung zählen alle Einrichtungen zum- Detektieren der Zuhaltestellung,
- Erkennen der Bedingungen zum Entsperren (z. B. Drehzahl- oder Stellungsüberwachung, Zeitverzögerung),
- Verarbeiten der logischen Signale und
- *zum Entsperren der trennenden Schutzeinrichtung*
als Teil der sicherheitsbezogenen Steuerung (SRP/CS), und die entsprechende Sicherheitsfunktion muss den durch die Risikobeurteilung geforderten PLr oder SIL erfüllen."

Meiner Meinung demnach --> Magnet auf Sicherheitsausgang, prinzipiell auch mit Sistema-Nachweis.

Nun wird mir hier ein Anwendungsbeispiel von Euchner vorgelegt, das unter folgendem Link abgerufen werden kann:
https://www.euchner.de/de-de/a/110613/ --> Downloads --> Anwendungsbeispiel --> Anschluss MGB-L1..-AR an Siemens ET 200SP

In diesem Schaltungsbeispiel ist auf Seite 3 für die Ansteuerung des Magneten (IMP) beschrieben: "Ansteuerung durch *Standard Ausgang* der ET200SP."

Nehmen wir zum Vergleich mal die MGB2... Ich wähle hier mal explizit die Classic-Variante, damits besser vergleichbar ist:
https://www.euchner.de/de-de/produk...mgb2-l1h-br-u-s0-db-r-161774/#description-tab
--> Downloads --> Anwendungsbeispiel --> Anschluss MGB2-L.-B.-... Classic an Siemens ET 200SP

Seite 8 der PDF:
"Anschluss an *fehlersichere Ausgangsbaugruppe*: F-DQ..P"

Stehe ich jetzt gerade auf dem Schlauch oder passt hier wirklich dokumäßg was nicht zusammen?

PS: Mir ist klar, dass Anwendungsbeispiele nicht wirklich was zu bedeuten haben. Es fällt aber zunüchst mal schwer, dagegen zu argumentieren, wenns der Hersteller in seinen Dokumenten ja selbst so beschreibt.
PPS: Unabhängig davon würde ich selbstverständlich bei Euchner direkt nochmal nachfragen.

EDIT: Beim Detaillesen fällt mir im Anwendungsbeispiel des MGBs noch auf:

"Eine Sicherheitsbetrachtung für die Ansteuerung der Zuhaltung ist nicht Bestandteil dieses Beispiels und muss entsprechend derRisikoanalyse für die jeweilige Maschine durch den Konstrukteur ergänzt werden."
Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn ich am Anfang explizit "Die MGB-L1 ist eine Zuhaltung nach EN ISO 14119 nach dem Ruhestromprinzip." beschreibe, ist die folgende Betrachtung zumindest unglücklich (nicht falsch, denn ja immer "ohne Gewähr").


----------



## Blockmove (27 Oktober 2020)

Im Prinzip enthält die MGB zwei Funktionen, die du getrennt betrachten kannst.
Du hast zum einen den Schutztürschalter und zum anderen die elektromagnetische Zuhaltung.
Schutztürschalter sollte klar sein.
Bei der Zuhaltung unterscheidet man zwischen Prozess- und Sicherheits- bzw. Personenschutzzuhaltung.
Prozesszuhaltung nimmt man z.B. wenn die Maschine erst bei Takt-Aus oder Grundstellung geöffnet werden *soll*.
Versagt die Zuhaltung, dann kann die Tür geöffnet werden, aber der Mitarbeiter ist keiner Gefahr ausgesetzt.
Hast du aber zum Beispiel lang nachlaufende Messer oder ähnliches, dann brauchst du eine Sicherheitszuhaltung.
Diese darf erst freigeben, wenn ein sicherer Stillstandswächter sagt, dass die Bewegung steht.
In dem Fall brauchst du dann auch eine Ansteuerung über F-Ausgänge.

Was du eben brauchst, legt man in der Risikobeurteilung fest.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------

